# New to Having a Havanese



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and I just got my new li'l buddy Logan (named him after Wolverine the comic book character from X-men). He's 16 weeks young and we've been having a blast just getting to know each other. I was more of a "big dog" person, having owned 4 huskies and mix breed dogs before. But now, I'm singing a different tune after having Logan. He is one smart cookie and continues to learn new stuff everyday (thanks also to the tons of tips I've been reading here on the forum). I hope to continue being active here and learn more new things about our sweet companions from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Logan is very cute! Have fun!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to you and your little buddy, Logan. He's a handsome little guy. Enjoy him.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You must mean 16 weeks. Very cute and looks like tons of fun! What kind of tricks does he do?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the smile in the second photo!


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

atsilvers27 said:


> You must mean 16 weeks. Very cute and looks like tons of fun! What kind of tricks does he do?


Thanks for the correction. He learned sit, stay, down and roll over in one day. Saturday was the only day I had time to train him so we went all out, haha. He was very receptive though and was still up for some fetch games afterward


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

Cozying up with me in a warm afternoon.

His eyes are usually hidden by his long jet black hair but here you can see the depth of his stare


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome little Logan. Love the name 
That last picture is so adorable. Love the eyes!
I also had big dogs to start with - Husky mix and an Akita and a Kia Ken. Then went with a couple Schnauzers and ended with Havanese. I will never go back. I'm hooked. (not to say I don't love big dogs too, but I'm sorry, they come in second to Havanese's) Mikey is my second Havanese. They are wonderful, smart, loving and everyone who see's them say, "what a cutie, what breed is that?" You gotta love it 
So Welcome, welcome, welcome


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME and congrats on your new baby!! He is gorgeous! Such unique coloring!!


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Logan's a cutie!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to you and little Logan, what a cutie. I've never had a dog before Timmy and I think he's the best. Yes they are very smart with sometimes works as a disadvantage!


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> Welcome little Logan. Love the name
> That last picture is so adorable. Love the eyes!
> I also had big dogs to start with - Husky mix and an Akita and a Kia Ken. Then went with a couple Schnauzers and ended with Havanese. I will never go back. I'm hooked. (not to say I don't love big dogs too, but I'm sorry, they come in second to Havanese's) Mikey is my second Havanese. They are wonderful, smart, loving and everyone who see's them say, "what a cutie, what breed is that?" You gotta love it
> So Welcome, welcome, welcome


Thank you, thank you, thank you. Yeah I know what you mean, I still love big dogs but now they come second to my ever-lovin' Hav


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

The li'l one just woke up and says thanks to everyone for the very warm welcome. I am sure we will be enjoying our stay here in the forum. Full day of training for us tomorrow. Have to review those commands and hopefully learn something new


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He's very cute!! Welcome to the forum and the best job in the world, owning a havanese 

Kara


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*:welcome:Logan, you are one handsome little guy, love your colors.:wave:*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to both of you. he's a darling.


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

I love love his coloring!!


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

It's my li'l buds day off so off to the dog park we go. Didn't realize that a dog can be a great conversation starter with strangers, comes in handy...hehe


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

fitxtreme said:


> Thanks for the correction. He learned sit, stay, down and roll over in one day. Saturday was the only day I had time to train him so we went all out, haha. He was very receptive though and was still up for some fetch games afterward


Wow! So much in one day?:jaw:He _is_ a smart cookie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

fitxtreme said:


> It's my li'l buds day off so off to the dog park we go. Didn't realize that a dog can be a great conversation starter with strangers, comes in handy...hehe


My husband always says that if anything ever happens to me, the first thing he's doing is taking Kodi to the park!ound:


----------



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)

Logan is so cute! Enjoy him.


----------



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)

he's a cutie pie!!! enjoy him


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

He's gorgeous! Welcome - and congrats on overcoming the big dog bias. Havanese are definitely ambassadors for the petite.


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the very warm welcome and Happy 4th to everyone. Stay safe and keep the li'l ones chill!


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

That's one handsome fella!


----------

